# Flattop Shooter Is The Fastest Shooter Out There



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*http://youtu.be/5S_0_Oe54uQ*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dan who?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

So that is your new name; Flattop Shooter?

Heh heh.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

awesome shooting, fast and accurate, very good


----------

